# skiddish discus?



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

I cant even walk in the room that my discus go nuts and hide? Anything I can do to make them more cumfy in there??

-Carlo


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

How big is the tank? Are there enough hiding places?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

How long has it been set up, tank size, how much cover, are your params good, etc.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

40g tank. its only them in there, no other fish. Its my planted tank so it has 4-5 plants, and a big piece of driftwood in the center. PH is ~6.5-7 temp is ~78°F. the tank's been setup for about 2 months, the fish have been in there for a week. Im doing CO2 injection, and the lights are on a 8hr timer. dunno what the acidity or the alk. is, I dont have those in my test kit 

-Carlo


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

How many are there? From what I've heard, discus need schools and sizeable tanks. So you may not have enough, and the tank may be too small. Generally I hear of people keeping discus in at least 55 or 75 gallon tanks.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

trashion said:


> How many are there? From what I've heard, discus need schools and sizeable tanks. So you may not have enough, and the tank may be too small. Generally I hear of people keeping discus in at least 55 or 75 gallon tanks.


Kevin (aka: iKevi) was tellin me about the whole group thing w/ them too. But he said if they are a mating pair that they should be left in there alone. and that 40gal is the bare minimum for them. I dunno, maybe they are traumatized buy the auction (they were in the bags for HOURS not to mention handled by everyone that was there) and its a new tank too. oh, did I mention they arent eating neither.... :sad: 

-Carlo


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

When did you get it, and is the tank cycled? If you got em recently thats normal. And are you sure they are a breeding pair, or did you just get a random boy and girl?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Only thing I can suggest is more hiding places/plants. And patience. And blackworms. (ok things). My auction fish are all coming out to be fed now. 78 is ok, but you could try raising it to 80.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

Gourami Swami said:


> When did you get it, and is the tank cycled? If you got em recently thats normal. And are you sure they are a breeding pair, or did you just get a random boy and girl?


tank cycled for over a month w/ 2 comets in there. got them last sunday at the atlanta fish auction. dunno if they are a breeding pair *yet*. the dont seem to wanna kill each other ATM so we'll see. 

-Carlo


----------

